# Jerky Locomotive With TCS Decoder



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

I have an HO Atlas AEM7 with a TCS DP2 decoder I installed (8 pin plug-in). The locomotive worked perfectly on DC, but now when I use it on the DCC layout It runs jerky. It moves, then jerks to a stop, then moves, then jerks to a stop, etc.. Any idea what the issue might be? Could it be a problem with the Back EMF? Do you think that needs to be turned off? Already cleaned tracks and wheels and other DCC locos run fine. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When an otherwise properly running DCC loco acts
up one of the first things to try is a reset, usually
by changing address to 3, run it bit see if it has
smoothed out. If it has, just change the address
to what it was and things will hopefully be rosy.

Don


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

You mean reset it by changing the reset cv (don't k now which one that is, but I can probably look it up. The decoder's address is 3. I never changed it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's what he means. Most decoders reset is CV8 set to a value of 8. I am not sure about a TCS decoder. Doing reset will fix almost all of a decoders problems. If the
reset does not smooth out the engine I suggest cleaning the track, the wheels, and
the power pickup wipers. DCC engines seem to be more sensitive to clean track and
wheels than in DC. Let us know.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree with all the foregoing. If this doesn’t fix it it may just be a bad one.


----------

